# If you are looking for Unicorn Magnum Plus Pepper Mill..



## ptolemy

By far the best price is here http://store.steamykitchen.com/detail/170008
Only caveat is, you have to buy 2, but then again, is that be a bad thing?

Apply coupon code *C88456* in cart. It takes $50 off $100 orders, so your price should be $49.99 + like $5.50 s/h for 2 

Cheers 

P.S I bought from them before and they just emailed me the code.


----------



## rahimlee54

Thanks ordering tonight.


----------



## UCChemE05

Nice got a set. If anyone is interested in one, let me know.


----------



## slowtyper

Did you have to add some filler item to get it over 100? what did you add?


----------



## heirkb

Nope. Two 49.99 items work.

To the OP, thanks for posting this! I'd been wanting one of those pepper mills for a little while now.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Wow, awesome deal! I am a pepper fanatic and already have one. Looks like I have an extra and a gift! Thank you sir.


----------



## heirkb

I tried so hard to order something else in the 50-70 dollar range from that site. Had to come back to two pepper mills in the end.


----------



## Eamon Burke

So did someone get two for $25, and only need one? If so, I'll take one. PM me please.

I've always wanted one of these.


----------



## ptolemy

I got 2 as well. The problem with that coupon it has MANY restrictions. Here is the fine print. I got 2 as well.

The following manufacturers/brands have requested to be excluded from this promotion and do not qualify: Aerogrow, All-Clad, Baratza, Breville, Chef'sChoice, Emeril Lagasse, Emile Henry, Global, J. A. Henckels International, Jarden, John Boos & Co., Jura-Capresso, KitchenAid Stand Mixers, Krups, Kuhn Rikon, Le Creuset, Lenox, Mauviel, Musso, Nambe, Rosle, Saeco, Screwpull, Shun, Staub, Viking, Vitamix, Weber Grills, Wusthof and Zwilling J.A. Henckels. Schedule to Save Subscription orders, Clearance items and Gift Certificates do not qualify. Does not apply to orders that ship internationally. Cannot be combined with other special offers or applied to previous purchases. Terms subject to change. Offer can end at any time without notice.


----------



## mhlee

Are we going to see a few of these pop up on B/S/T? :whistling:

I'm interested in buying one if any of you are interested in selling one. 

However, if everyone wants to keep their two, I'm willing to go in with someone to buy one. 

Feel free to PM me.


----------



## HHH Knives

I tried to purchase and the site seems to be having problems so I could not complete check out etc. If anyone has a extra. PM me!!


----------



## ptolemy

The thing is, it's not coming out to $25 per 
It's $55 total since 5.50 for shipping, so it comes down to $28 or so for each and then to ship it over, additional $5-8 depending on a location. This however, would a great way to make friends outside the USA


----------



## WildBoar

Played around with it a few minutes myself, and nothing will load into the cart.


----------



## HHH Knives

Im hoping someone that knows how to use a computer snagged a couple and will part with one so I can have a "real" pepper grinder!!


----------



## ptolemy

HHH Knives said:


> Im hoping someone that knows how to use a computer snagged a couple and will part with one so I can have a "real" pepper grinder!!



I got you covered


----------



## heirkb

Well the coupon is pretty limited, but the site has an ice cream maker, silpats, and tart pans that I want. The coupon applies to those, so I may go for a second round. It'd end up 10 bucks cheaper than Amazon, so I'm trying to see if that 10 bucks is worth the extra week of wait time for the items to arrive.


----------



## ptolemy

heirkb said:


> Well the coupon is pretty limited, but the site has an ice cream maker, silpats, and tart pans that I want. The coupon applies to those, so I may go for a second round. It'd end up 10 bucks cheaper than Amazon, so I'm trying to see if that 10 bucks is worth the extra week of wait time for the items to arrive.


That's the key I think. Many of the items are not even a great buy due to their pricing & coupon restrictions, however, few gems do exist


----------



## Andrew H

The immersion blender ($30, $1 more than amazon) might help some push up their carts: http://store.steamykitchen.com/detail/377256/smartstick-hand-blender-green-by-cuisinart


----------



## slowtyper

The discount did not apply for me when I had only the two, so I picked up a set of kuhn rikon peelers (3). A buck or so more expensive than amazon but whatever. Maybe its just that I clicked something weird but thats okay, I can always use peelers. Thanks for the deal. I'll try to see what else I can buy on that site since its a good coupon. Any other suggestions of stuff? Anyone know how that fish spatula is compared to well reviewed ones like the wusthof? 

I want to buy a good set of tongs too but they don't have the Rosle ones (recommended by Theory in his other thread showing off his kit)...anyone try the OXO good grip ones? Usually oxo has decent stuff I find but never played with most of them.


----------



## ptolemy

slowtyper said:


> The discount did not apply for me when I had only the two, so I picked up a set of kuhn rikon peelers (3). A buck or so more expensive than amazon but whatever. Maybe its just that I clicked something weird but thats okay, I can always use peelers. Thanks for the deal. I'll try to see what else I can buy on that site since its a good coupon. Any other suggestions of stuff? Anyone know how that fish spatula is compared to well reviewed ones like the wusthof?
> 
> I want to buy a good set of tongs too but they don't have the Rosle ones (recommended by Theory in his other thread showing off his kit)...anyone try the OXO good grip ones? Usually oxo has decent stuff I find but never played with most of them.


I use oxo ones and have like 10+ oxo pieces. Not 1 complaint


----------



## Eamon Burke

I just pulled the trigger on two, anyone who wants the other, pm me. 28 plus shipping to you. Crazy cheap, thanks for the slick deal!


----------



## rahimlee54

One for myself, One for a wedding gift!

Thanks


----------



## SpikeC

I have 2 Oxo tongs and I think they are great.


----------



## Xuster

omg, can someone please sell me one? I've wanted one of these for a while. I can't PM anyone but I can communicate through email. Let me know!!


----------



## WildBoar

Great -- cart is working now!


----------



## Eamon Burke

The cart worked fine for me. I put the coupon in, and it didn't apply because my total was at 99.98 or something, so I put in my zip code and it added tax and shipping. Bam-$56.


----------



## slowtyper

SpikeC said:


> I have 2 Oxo tongs and I think they are great.



You guys use the all stainless ones or the ones with the nonstick tips?


----------



## ptolemy

slowtyper said:


> You guys use the all stainless ones or the ones with the nonstick tips?


stainless.. not sure where non-stick ones would be of benefit.


----------



## slowtyper

I wish I shopped around before I ordered 2 of the pepper mills. I get very anxious around deals and always check out as fast as I can when its a super good deal in case they fix a mistake or stock runs out.....haha

Bad habit! 

Putting together another order because I need a bunch of stuff anyays like tongs, microplane, ....well we'll see what I can convince myself I "need". 

Not sure if the code will work twice for the same address though


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

ptolemy said:


> stainless.. not sure where non-stick ones would be of benefit.



I have two OXO locking tongs and love them. Both of mine have "nylon heads" (hard plastic), which supposedly makes safer to use on nonstick pots/pans. I use them all the time. I checked out some tongs by Rosle (far more expensive) and didn't like them nearly as much. Good tongs are invaluable.


----------



## Andrew H

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I have two OXO locking tongs and love them. Both of mine have "nylon heads" (hard plastic), which supposedly makes safer to use on nonstick pots/pans. I use them all the time. I checked out some tongs by Rosle (far more expensive) and didn't like them nearly as much. Good tongs are invaluable.



Yup, only benefit I can think of is if you are using a cooking surface you don't want to scratch (Le Creuset, nonstick, etc) and you want to be super careful. Both the stainless and nylon work well.


----------



## Tristan

Hey, I've PMed Eamon (Burke Cutlery) for his spare Magnum. But if he already sold it on, or its inconvenient to ship it all the way to Singapore, would be happy to take a spare off another member's hands if paypal works for you and you're happy to help ship it to Singapore!


----------



## MadMel

Now if anyone has a spare and would ship it to Australia, I'll gladly take it off you.


----------



## ptolemy

madmel & tristan I should be able to do it. pm me please so we can discuss it


----------



## Eamon Burke

Yeah, already unloaded mine. Sorry fellas.


----------



## ptolemy

biggest issue is that shipping outside usa/canada with tracking will likely cost more than the actual pepper mill. crazy


----------



## 77Pat

This seems like a really good deal.

I have been looking at getting a pepper mill and have read about this one being the best. How do the Vic Firth ones compare? (they have them at the local grocery store).

I have also been looking to get an egg poacher. Trying to decide between the Demeyere Resto (same price as other places) and the Norpro Krona (a little more expensive). Leaning towards the Norpro since it is fully stainless steel, although it looks like I might be able to take the nonstick insert out and just use the stainless cup.


----------



## UCChemE05

If anyone would like a mill, shoot me a PM. I have one and I'm keeping the other for myself.


----------



## geezr

There was a previous thread re. pepper mills that influenced me to buy a Unicorn Magnum pepper mill and then a sampler pack of peppercorns from Pepper Passion  really enjoy using the Magnum mill and the tasting the variety of peppers. :thumbsup: 
However, when my son and daughter came home for the holidays they were concerned seeing 7 packs of peppercorns. They know their dad accumulates stuff but thought this may be different. :eek2:


----------



## ptolemy

update:

mine 4 due in tomorrow. other 3 are spoken for, so once I get them, weight/pack them, I can pm you the quotes and we can proceed from them

-d


----------



## add

UCChemE05 said:


> If anyone would like a mill, shoot me a PM. I have one and I'm keeping the other for myself.



PM sent.

Thanks!


----------



## Tristan

ptolemy said:


> update:
> 
> mine 4 due in tomorrow. other 3 are spoken for, so once I get them, weight/pack them, I can pm you the quotes and we can proceed from them
> 
> -d



Thank for this! I'm waiting on that mill. My current wood one is beyond shite... Size consistency of the ground pepper emerging from the mill ranges from 2 microns to 3/4 of a peppercorn. I've tried tweaking it to control size but it is just bleah.


----------



## MadMel

ptolemy said:


> update:
> 
> mine 4 due in tomorrow. other 3 are spoken for, so once I get them, weight/pack them, I can pm you the quotes and we can proceed from them
> 
> -d



Can't wait!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Got mine. Totally lives up to the hype. DUMPS pepper.


----------



## WildBoar

BurkeCutlery said:


> Got mine. Totally lives up to the hype. DUMPS pepper.


Yeah, it's in the 'ya gotta see it to believe it' catagory.

Edit -- two seconds after I posted this our admin walked in with my box!


----------



## ptolemy

Update

i got the pepper mill's. my mom will bring the other 2 tomorrow. I should be able to price shipping tonight and pm you with options

-d


----------



## Tristan

Came in the mail. Dang this thing runs through pepper fast! Thanks a bunch ptolemy!


----------



## mc2442

That is an awesome thing Tristan!


----------



## apicius9

I was too late on this, but if anybody has an extra one, I would take it.

Stefan


----------



## HHH Knives

I just wanted to say thanks ptolemy.. My new mill has quickly become my favorite pepper grinder EVER. The thing is awesome!!


----------



## quantumcloud509

anyone have an extra they want to let go of?


----------



## mc2442

Love mine. Wish I got a couple more to give as gifts.


----------



## cnochef

OK I just bought a Unicorn last night (thanks slowtyper) and it is seriously going to change my life. I use a LOT of pepper when I cook and the Magnum Plus is going to save me so much time and effort when making Bolognese, chili, gumbo, jambalaya, etouffee, soups, curries and even Caesar salad dressing.


----------



## ptolemy

HHH Knives said:


> I just wanted to say thanks ptolemy.. My new mill has quickly become my favorite pepper grinder EVER. The thing is awesome!!


awesome 

that's what the forum is for!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I guess I need one of these things. I go through a LOT of pepper each week.


----------



## MadMel

HHH Knives said:


> I just wanted to say thanks ptolemy.. My new mill has quickly become my favorite pepper grinder EVER. The thing is awesome!!



+1


----------



## Deckhand

Figured rather than new thread I would post here. Is there an older thread on the subject. Just wondering what peppercorns people were buying for their magnums. Any preferences? thanks.


----------



## Crothcipt

I don't have a unicorn pepper mill, but I do use white pepper in my mill. The kind is cheap I can get through work.


----------



## Deckhand

Thanks for the response.


----------



## WildBoar

Shoot -- there was a guy that joined up here a year or so ago who sells peppercorns; hopefully someone remembers the name of his company. We use run-if-the-mill (ha!) tellicherry peppercorns from Penzey's.

Edit: Found it! http://www.pepper-passion.com/


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

WildBoar said:


> Shoot -- there was a guy that joined up here a year or so ago who sells peppercorns; hopefully someone remembers the name of his company. We use run-if-the-mill (ha!) tellicherry peppercorns from Penzey's.
> 
> Edit: Found it! http://www.pepper-passion.com/



Wow, what a great site! I love pepper, and as such, I use a _ton_ of it.

Haven't pulled the trigger on a Unicorn yet, so I guess I can still entertain the idea of a limited edition mill from Pepper Passion in desert ironwood (only $800 for a salt/pepper set).


----------



## Deckhand

WildBoar said:


> Shoot -- there was a guy that joined up here a year or so ago who sells peppercorns; hopefully someone remembers the name of his company. We use run-if-the-mill (ha!) tellicherry peppercorns from Penzey's.
> 
> Edit: Found it! http://www.pepper-passion.com/



Thanks for the link and what you use. I figured the KKF hive mind would have some good advice on peppercorns. Much appreciated.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Yeah, that guy was really nice too. He makes those mills himself, IIRC. I didn't get any pepper from him yet because I haven't run out of the Tellicherry I already have yet.


----------



## Crothcipt

wow they have some beautiful mills. 180 for buckeye mills kinda tempting.


----------



## ptolemy

Ya, those are top of the line peppercorns/mills. I still got about a pound left of tellicherry and sarawak, so it'll last me for quite a while.

Been using mine alot, and it takes 6oz pepper at a time, which is very nice.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

I use tellicherry from Penzeys. I go through a lot.


----------



## RobinW

I have used both the tellicherry from Penzeys and the one from pepper-passion (and the Costco as well...)
I'd say in declining order of quality:
Pepper-passion
Penzeys
Costco

But i'm not sure the difference between Pepper-passion and Penzeys valids ordering just for that. I got Pepper-passions sample box and it is great trying to mix and test all those fun peppers that are not available elsewhere.


----------



## SpikeC

+1 on the PP variety pack. Big fun, pepper wise!


----------



## Dave Martell

Try the Tellicherry from http://www.pepper-passion.com/, it makes the stuff Penzey's sells seem bland.


----------



## apicius9

Gotta try that but then I need another mill first... As a European I actualy use more white than black pepper. Seems to be more common over there than here. A variety pack sounds like a great idea, but I have to go through the rest of my Penzey's bag first...

Stefan


----------



## jamiec

UCChemE05 said:


> Nice got a set. If anyone is interested in one, let me know.



Missed the deal as they are sold out at the moment. Please PM me if you'd consider selling me your second. Thanks!


----------



## mc2442

Unless they did another deal, I think you are about 8 months late.


----------

